# my Mississippi  bottles



## carobran (Oct 16, 2011)

yes,my Mississippi colection is small now.................._but its growing................_im supposed to get a local hutch in the mail next week and a Aberdeen,Miss. druggist next week or the next...............anyway,heres what i have now


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> yes,my Mississippi colection is small now.................._but its growing................_im supposed to get a local hutch in the mail next week and a Aberdeen,Miss. druggist next week or the next...............anyway,heres what i have now


 
 That ain't a lot...


----------



## carobran (Oct 16, 2011)

from left to right................ELLIS PHARMACY / PRESCRIPTION DRUGGIST / WEST POINT MISS..................ROSE DRUG CO. / PRESCRIPTIONS A SPECIALTY / PHONE 362 / VICKSBURG,MISS.................CHRIS HERBERT / JACKSON,MISS.................the amber druggist and the druggist on the right were given to me by forum member DEAN


----------



## carobran (Oct 16, 2011)

heres some hutches.....................from left to right..............VICKSBURG STEAM BOTTLING WORKS.............................AMERICAN MFG. CO. / VICKSBURG, MISS......................JACKSON BOTTLING WORKS / JACKSON,MISS..............the last 2 were also given to me by DEAN..[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 16, 2011)

oops,wrong pic..........here they are


----------



## carobran (Oct 16, 2011)

[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 16, 2011)

a couple of milks............left to right..............LANE'S / JACKSON,MISS....................M.B. McCRARY & SONS / PHONE 359 / COLUMBUS,MISS........[]


----------



## rockbot (Oct 18, 2011)

you got some nice bottles. Any local beers?


----------



## epackage (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice stuff Branden, now if you could figure out how to post pic's a bit larger to show more bottle and less background it would really make the bottles pop...


----------



## carobran (Oct 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> you got some nice bottles. Any local beers?


 no,i dont have any Miss. beers.............i dont think theres a whole lot of  beers from Ms........mostly hutches and druggists(_i like druggists).........._im getting a Kosciusko hutch today or tomorrow.(hopefully today)[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> Nice stuff Branden, now if you could figure out how to post pic's a bit larger to show more bottle and less background it would really make the bottles pop...


 i can post larger pics but im not sure how to crop the background[8|][8|]


----------



## peejrey (Oct 18, 2011)

> > > im not sure how to crop the background


 Are you using some sort of iPhoto?


----------



## carobran (Oct 19, 2011)

i downsize the pics using PAINT


----------



## Stardust (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice collection you got there [] Star ~ *


----------



## carobran (Nov 8, 2011)

thanx...ive gotten a few more since then..[]


----------

